# Locations



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Im used to hunting on private land but this year im unable and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was legal to take deer on a wma. Thanks :strapped:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

wma? :huh:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wildlife management area....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

According to the current regulations WMA's are open to resident deer hunters , but some have weapons resrictions that will be posted at major access points.

huntin1


----------

